# One of my favorite duck calls to date



## goosetamer (Nov 3, 2015)

Purple Heart, elk antler, coffee ground inlay, Stippled ABW band and ABW Toneboard. CA finish. Thanks for looking
Levi

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 12 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Kevin (Nov 3, 2015)

I can see why - it's a peach!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 3, 2015)

Not only over the wall but out of the ball park awesome. Great looking call!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 3, 2015)

You make it sound so simple - Beautiful call Levi.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 3, 2015)

I can see why it is a favorite. Beautiful call.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 3, 2015)

Levi, could you tell me about the coffee ground inlay?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 3, 2015)

Very nice, Levi!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Robert Uresk (Nov 8, 2015)

goosetamer said:


> Purple Heart, elk antler, coffee ground inlay, Stippled ABW band and ABW Toneboard. CA finish. Thanks for looking
> Levi
> View attachment 90693


Very nice call

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bob Hare (Dec 2, 2015)

very nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 2, 2015)

Mr. Peet said:


> Levi, could you tell me about the coffee ground inlay?


Please tell us both .....


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 2, 2015)

Super cool goosemtamer !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Frank A (Dec 30, 2015)

That is truly beautiful

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

